# Running enterpise server 03/08 as an alternative to XP for general computing?



## bcachot (Apr 30, 2005)

I would like to make use of 6 gigs of RAM. I don't like Vista, and I would prefer to steer away from the inevitable compatibility issues with 64 bit XP.

I'm interested in some comments about running Enterprise server as an alternative to the above, since it has a 32 bit flavour which can address up to 64 gig of RAM. Some issues for me would be:

- will it run most xp software?
- can I expect similar performance to xp?
- is the os itself going to use extra memory so that I will see no benefit from running 6 gigs?
- will it make full use of 6 gigs of ram?
- are there any compatibility issues or things perculiar to the OS that I should be aware of?


----------



## hulkinator (May 4, 2009)

First of all, where are you going to get your hands on Enterprise Server?? The price tag is in the thousands of dollars... I'd put up with Vista for that kind of cost savings!

That aside, Servers run a lot of their workstation counterparts' software. Some things, like disk management tools, will require special server editions.

Performance may vary... the OS is tuned for server types of hardware like RAID hard drives and multiple processors... I'm not quite sure how that would work out with desktop hardware. I've heard of some that have had better performance with 2k3, at least on a decent system.

The OS will definitely use extra memory. For example, I saw Win2000 Pro and Advanced Server installed on a machine once... Pro started using about 70 MB of RAM while AServer used about 150 MB. It shouldn't use 2 GB more than an XP install, though, meaning you'll definitely get some use out of your 6 gigs.

I mentioned some compatibility issues before with certain kinds of software. You'll have to do some tweaking to get 2k3 running like a nice desktop, but I think it can be done. Some things like DirectX are disabled by default.

Here's another thread on just this topic:
http://www.hardforum.com/archive/index.php/t-721752.html


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

hulkinator said:


> The OS will definitely use extra memory. For example, I saw Win2000 Pro and Advanced Server installed on a machine once... Pro started using about 70 MB of RAM while AServer used about 150 MB. It shouldn't use 2 GB more than an XP install, though, meaning you'll definitely get some use out of your 6 gigs.


I have to disagree with you there. In a fresh installation either 2003 Server or 2008 Server is lighter than Windows XP or Vista, respectively, in memory requirements.

With Server 2k8 you can install the Desktop Experience feature to enable Vista features like Aero Glass, Media Player, etc., but these add to the memory requirement, thus, they're disabled by default.


----------

